# VIDEO, VIDEO (juego del "veo, veo" en Latín)



## Despeinada_argentina

Hola, con un grupo de amigas que estamos cursando el nivel inicial de latín estamos tratando de hacer la traducción del juego para una actividad de clase. Hicimos un esquema de cómo debería ser, pero tenemos unas dudas. Así es cómo lo planteamos:

- VIDEO, VIDEO
- QUID VIDES?
- UNAM REM...
- QUID REM?
- MIRABILEM...
- QUO COLORE EST?
COLOR, COLOR... 

Nuestras dudas son las siguientes:
- ¿cómo expresamos la frase "una cosa..." (unam rem no nos termina de convencer).
- Teniendo siempre presente que el verbo video está tácito pero siempre referente, declinamos en acusativo... Ahora bien, no sabemos si todo iría en acusativo o si, por ejemplo, "quid rem?" está mal y correspondería "quid res?". Lo mismo para "mirabilem" (mirabilis").

Si alguien tiene ganas, agradeceríamos mucho la ayuda!!


----------



## Agró

*Res, rei* es *femenino*, por tanto debería ser _*quem rem?*_ en acusativo.


----------



## Despeinada_argentina

Agró said:


> *Res, rei* es *femenino*, por tanto debería ser _*quem rem?*_ en acusativo.



Tenés razón, gracias! ¿El resto estaría bien?


----------



## Agró

Perdona, rectifico.
Justamente porque "res" es femenino, el pronombre tendrá que ser "quam", no "quem".
_*Quam rem?*_

Pero también cabe el nominativo en este caso: _*Quae res (est)?*_

El resto parece bien, pero espera por si alguien puede aportar algo más.


----------



## Fred_C

Holá.

Te aconsejo de decir «rem quamdam» en vez de «unam rem».
Res es un sustantivo femenino, por tanto, el adjetivo tendrá que ser «quam» no «quem», pero en tal caso, «mirabilem» no es una contestación adecuada a esa pregunta. Sería más bien la contestación a la pregunta «qualem rem».

Debo reconocer que no conozco el juego que intentas traducir.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Res _es apropriado, pero _unus_ insiste en la idea que hay algo único. Es justo, sin embargo me parece que sería mejor usar el indefinido _quidam_ que se refiere a una cosa  precisa, pero que no es designada ; por tanto  _Rem quamdam_.


----------



## Despeinada_argentina

Gracias a todos por su tiempo!

Es un juego de niños, de adivinanzas con objetos que están a la vista de ambos. Es un diálogo que empieza siempre con las mismas preguntas y respuestas (-Veo, veo / - ¿Qué ves? / - Una cosa / - ¿Qué cosa? / - Maravillosa / - ¿De qué color? / - Color, color...) y luego se responde el color como una pista. El otro jugador va arriesgando objetos que correspondan con ese color. Espero haber sido clara!

Maravillosa no sabíamos bien cómo traducirlo... lo único que encontramos fue mirabilis, mirabilis.

Tomando sus correcciones y sugerencias el diálogo quedaría (hasta ahora) así:

- Video, video...
- Quid vides?
- Rem quandam...
- Quam rem? / Quae res est?
- (maravillosa)
- Quo colore est? --> (qua?)
- Color, color...

Gracias por toda la ayuda que me brindan! Acá en Argentina el latín no es un idioma que se enseñe en las escuelas, solamente está como materia curricular en determinadas carreras universitarias y sólo a un nivel muy elemental. Con esos pocos conocimientos, estamos tratando de abrirnos paso a "lo autodidacta" y es muy difícil. Por eso, gracias por la paciencia y la ayuda!


----------



## Fred_C

Gracias por la explicación.
Entonces, la formulación correcta debe de ser :
-Video, video…
-Quid vides?
-Rem quamdam…
*-Qualem* rem?
-Mirabilem…
-Quo colore est?
-Colore, colore... (rubro/cæruleo/flavo/viride/albo/atro/cinereo, etc...)



Despeinada_argentina said:


> Acá en Argentina el latín no  es un idioma que se enseñe en las escuelas, solamente está como materia  curricular en determinadas carreras universitarias y sólo a un nivel muy  elemental. Con esos pocos conocimientos, estamos tratando de abrirnos  paso a "lo autodidacta" y es muy difícil. Por eso, gracias por la  paciencia y la ayuda!



Así se ha puesto la situación por casi todas las partes del mundo, lamentablemente. Yo también he aprendido latín a lo autodidacta.
Bon courage !


----------



## Despeinada_argentina

Muchas gracias! Espero poder seguir aprendiendo! 

Doy por cerrado el tema! Saludos y hasta la próxima!


----------

